
Designing Interfaces - dpatru
http://www.designinginterfaces.com/
======
lzw
Not a very good book. Oreilly publishes a similarly named and more recent book
that I expect is better. I do have this book, and it probably was really
useful in the days of swing, but for web applications it misses the mark by a
wide margin.

